# 93' 240sx SE Coupe FOR SALE



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

In a few weeks I may be putting my 93' 240sx SE Coupe up for sale. I really do not want to get rid of it but I have a child on the way. Here is some information on the car. I'll be posting some pictures when I've made my final decesion on whether or not to sell the car. BTW, I'll be asking $3,000 OBO: 

1993 240sx Coupe SE
K13 - Completely stock
2.4 litre 16 valve
5-Speed
PW, PL, PS, cruise, HUD, Sunroof
216k original miles

More Info: The car is in great condition. I bought it off of the original owner (a women) back in July. I have most of the service records for it (serviced at a Nissan dealership). The car is in excellent shape. The only mod I have made to the engine is I removed the AIV valve. Other than that the car is completeley stock and runs excellent. The car has been really taken care of. The only rust on the car is a little spot right behind the sunroof. Keep in mind this is the coupe model not the fastback. The car has a 10-disc CD changer in it too. I really do not want to get rid of this car but I have important things to pay for and I really don't want to sell my bike.  If you are interested let me know and I'll keep your information for when the car goes on sale. If you would like more information about the car let me know. One more thing, the car is white <--not that that matters.. 

Another thing, I have the orginal sticker from when the car was bought and the total price was around $19, 500....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

your location would be helpful as well


----------



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

*Location*

I live in Cincinnati, OH.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

3000k for a car with 216k???


----------



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

The price is negoitable. I know it's got a lot of miles but the car is in really good conditon. I can come down a little in price.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

where in cincinnati do you live, I live in Mason, OH near Kings Island. Is it still up for sale? Cuz I am lookin for one and have been for awhile and not many good ones show up around cinci.
Thanks


----------



## Anders95SeR (Jul 6, 2004)

I know thats right,I know exactly where mason is,we should meet sometime man,I end up out there a lot lol...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes!!!! a 6month old thread revived!!!!!


----------

